# Flushed!!!



## Ray (Jul 31, 2018)

Anyone seen Noah lately?

We have had an average of over 1" of rain every day for the entire month of July. Some days we've seen as much as 3"-4". All of my slippers are grown in semi-hydroponic culture out on my deck, so I am reasonably certain they're well flushed at this point.

For others in similar situations, be sure to feed the plants, even if they don't need watering! This warm, wet weather is great for growth, so they're gonna need fuel. I'm also adding Inocucor to that about once a week.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 31, 2018)

That reminds me, I should add some more oyster shell


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2018)

Getting an overload of rain here too and cool temps. Then, of course, it
gets very hot and very dry. My Phrags. are doing well though. It's some
compensation for not being able to swim every day.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 1, 2018)

Unfortunately here in Belgium (in my country) I never knew a so long period without rain. It dit not rain any more since end of June and it is announce that this situation can last until August 10th. After... We hope.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 3, 2018)

Same here in Denmark. Only a few showers locally for months now.


----------

